# Solucki's Cluster



## Solucki (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm still a bit new here but my collection has been growing. So, I thought id share my family here with you guys. 


Jack
1" p. cambridgei


Lexi
3" p. Irminia


Samus and I
4.5" g. Rosea


Mildred
1.25" a. Versicolor


Bob
.75" L. Diffilis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solucki (Nov 18, 2012)

here's a bunch more I've had in the past but I've recently released most of the to make room for T's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkmD (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice T pics and love the jumpers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 18, 2012)

Those jumping spiders are adorable!!! I released mine as well, but really need to get some more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solucki (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a bunch more on my Flickr. http://www.flickr.com/photos/solucki lots of jumper pics. Some more T's also.  I'm always adding more too.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 19, 2012)

Aww I'm sorry I missed the jumper photos before they were taken down.. but, I just need to say that I am a fellow Metroid fan (hardcore, have a huge Samus tattoo on my back and everything)..  In the first few pages of my photo thread I've got some pics of my A. avic wandering around on a Metroid wall scroll, check it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solucki (Nov 26, 2012)

Mildred, A. Versi
Freshly molted. 1.5"


Bird Eater Bob, L diffilis
.75"


----------



## Solucki (Nov 26, 2012)

More Lexi. She wandered out of her hide to the lid so thought I'd take her out for a little stroll. I just love her. 




By far my favorite right now.


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 27, 2012)

Looking good, yes. You're in for a painful bite though, if she ever decides to tag you


----------



## Solucki (Nov 27, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Looking good, yes. You're in for a painful bite though, if she ever decides to tag you


I'm not looking forward to that. I've read the bite reports. *bites knuckle*


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 27, 2012)

Solucki said:


> I'm not looking forward to that. I've read the bite reports. *bites knuckle*


Can be easily avoided - don't handle her  I could probably handle my big girl, but it's just not worth the risk in my opinion.


----------



## Solucki (Dec 16, 2012)

I'd like to introduce the newest to my collection. I've been planning on getting the Haitian since I saw it at the lps a few weeks ago i did some more research and it was still there. I've also been interested in the rufilata but I didn't know they had them there or overlooked them last time. They have a very large variety. 



P. Cancerides



P. Rufilata

More pics to come. I haven't even made their enclosures yet. I think the Haitian will stay put for now but the poeci will need something more spacious than the deli cup it came in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks like you dove right in with the more defensive species obviously. Good luck and enjoy the devils


----------



## MarkmD (Dec 17, 2012)

Brilliant pics soluki.


----------



## Solucki (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks mark and storm. 

I have lots of respect for these little monsters. I already got a great big threat pose and lunge from the poeci and the Haitian flicks bristles at every disturbance. They're absolutely beautiful and I will admire them from afar.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 17, 2012)

P. cancerides are absolutely beautiful.  "brown spider" my arse.  They're like an oil slick rainbow in the right lighting.  And I've never even owned one.  (I bought one once but changed my order at the last minute because the seller had something else I wanted and didn't notice the first time around.)


----------



## Solucki (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with my new additions. The pokie had a freshly cast exuvium which is why I picked it out of the 3 they had. Such amazing colors and patterns. I can't get a good enough pic to show you but it is gorgeous. I think I'm gonna go with Violet for the name. They both come in around 2". As for the p. cancerides, it will be referred to as "The Haitian" due to its sheer voracity. I think I got that from that show "Heroes". He was the strong silent type that could wipe memories. He was like a ghost so I think it fits.


----------



## Solucki (Dec 20, 2012)

P. Cancerides

Depending on lighting. It's that oil slick black or brown. Very cool T indeed. Ferocious eater too. 



Better pic of the p. rufilata


----------



## Solucki (Jan 10, 2013)

Just got 2 of these guys in trade for some scorps.


----------



## Solucki (Jan 13, 2013)

L. Difficilis went from .75" to 1.25" over christmas and already starting darken up again. 


Growing like a weed.


----------



## Solucki (Jan 13, 2013)

2.5" P. rufilata
Any guesses on sex?


----------



## Solucki (Jan 17, 2013)

H. Villosella. Lost legs. Didn't make it. 


My rufilata. Probably the best pic in gonna get for a while. Came down to get cricket then went back into hiding.


----------



## Solucki (Jan 23, 2013)

So awesome, I got this big girl from a coworker who was stuck taking care of it for his son who lost interest but luckily wouldn't let him kill her which is what he wanted to do. He had her sexed and ID as a female a. Hentzi which is a Texas native. He found her in an old paint can a few months back when she was still sub adult. So she's still young. So excited, she super sweet too. Can't imagine what they did to get her to flick all her hairs off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solucki (Jan 29, 2013)

A couple more shots of lucifer aka Lucy. 
I know, I need a better camera.


----------



## Solucki (Jan 29, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 29, 2013)

She is friggen cute.


----------



## Solucki (Jan 30, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> She is friggen cute.


I know, I still can't believe someone just gave her to me. How could you not like a spider so docile and beautiful.  I guess not everyone can appreciate nature.


----------



## Solucki (Feb 8, 2013)

Lucy again. Mouth full of crickets. She's shes a cricket monster.


----------



## Solucki (Feb 10, 2013)

They had these little guys when I went for crix.  I just had to get one. 
Meet my newest addition. 
Pluto, G. Rosea RCF


----------



## Legion09 (Feb 10, 2013)

Great collection!


----------



## Solucki (Feb 10, 2013)

Legion09 said:


> Great collection!


Thanks, the only ones not pictured are the H Macs. I never see them.


----------



## Solucki (Feb 22, 2013)

Lucy with a mouthful of worms. She's a killer. 


Bob, L. Difficilis just molted to 1.5". Does he look leggy to you or is that just the way they are. I haven't sexed yet just suspect male from last exuvia. 


He's real fast too, almost as fast as my p cam but not quite. 



And here's Pluto, g. Rosea RCF waving through the vent hole. Plotting escape I'm sure. Testing the fenceline for weak spots.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Solucki (Feb 23, 2013)

Here's the p cam formerly known as jax. 


Just molted out female. 


Not the best spread and pic but I see a spermathacae there.
Changing the name to Jazmin


----------



## Solucki (Mar 2, 2013)

P. Fortis, Pablo 



P. cam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solucki (Mar 5, 2013)

She came out to play so I took some pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solucki (Mar 9, 2013)

She is so beautiful. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I just had to hold her.


----------



## Solucki (Mar 11, 2013)

All you can eat worm buffet. Lucy stuffing her face... Again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solucki (Jul 16, 2013)

My newest, H. Incei


Got her from my lps.


Recent breeding failure. A. Hentzi female eating the male.


----------



## Solucki (Aug 23, 2013)

Just some recent shots. 





3" L. Difficilis "Bob"





P. Fortis





C. Cyaneopubescens





3" T. stirmi





AF B. boehmei





3" A. Versicolor

---------- Post added 08-23-2013 at 09:19 AM ----------







AF A. Hentzi





4" A. Avic





5" L parahybana





GBB





4" P. cancerides


----------



## akarikuragi (Aug 23, 2013)

Solucki said:


> View attachment 113897
> View attachment 113898
> 
> She is so beautiful.
> ...


What species is this? i wanna say subfusca but I'm not good with identifying Pokies. : (


----------



## Stirmi (Aug 23, 2013)

akarikuragi said:


> What species is this? i wanna say subfusca but I'm not good with identifying Pokies. : (


it looks like P Rufilata


----------



## akarikuragi (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh that was the other one I couldn't think of. I knew one of them had a greenish tinge and it looks kind of green in the pictures. Pretty spider regardless of the species. : )


----------



## Solucki (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes. Rufilata.


----------



## Solucki (Apr 10, 2014)

I've been slacking big time on adding new pics here. I just got some R. junceus

	
	
		
		
	


	














H. minax





Rawr!!!

---------- Post added 04-10-2014 at 12:05 AM ----------







A. avic





P. fortis





A. versi that I got for a friend.


----------



## Solucki (May 8, 2014)

I haven't been on here in a while so I thought I'd update my pic thread a bit for anyone who's still following or new browsing the pic section. 





P. subfusca HL





Lucy, 13+ year old A. hentzi





Bonnie, A. avic
I have a bunch more added but I've been slacking on pictures.


----------

